# Pioneer DEH-P880PRS and DEH-P800PRS Decks As Is



## hockeythug (Oct 25, 2017)

Clearing out more of my old gear I had laying around. I am selling both "as is" / "not working/parts" as I am unsure of there condition. The DEH-P880PRS I know had multiple PICO fuse repairs.










Pioneer Premier DEH-P880PRS 











Pioneer-Premier DEH P800PRS


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ygpm


----------

